# اللهجات الشامية: استخدام "بدّ-" لتعبير المستقبل



## Pebre Verd

السلام عليكم
عم بتعلم العربية العامية السورية وما ني متأكد 100%  من معاني "بدي، بدك..." واستعمالاته . منستعمله للتعبير عن الإرادة بس فينا نستعمله كمان للمستقبل بمعنى "رح"؟
وكمان "بدك تعمل كدا..." فيني اعتبره كأمر؟
وشكرا...


----------



## Kinan

ايه, فيك تستخدم بدك و بدي للمستقبل:
بدي روح على السوق بكرا
بدك تقدم على المسابقة الاسبوع الجاي؟
كمان فيك تستخدمه كأمر:
بدك تكمل الصحن يعني بدك تكملو
بدك تعتذرلو و اجرك فوق راسك

على فكرة, بتحكي عامي سوري كأنك سوري ابا عن جد.


----------



## clevermizo

kinan said:


> ايه, فيك تستخدم بدك و بدي للمستقبل:
> بدي روح على السوق بكرا
> بدك تقدم على المسابقة الاسبوع الجاي؟
> كمان فيك تستخدمه كأمر:
> بدك تكمل الصحن يعني بدك تكملو
> بدك تعتذرلو و اجرك فوق راسك
> 
> على فكرة, بتحكي عامي سوري كأنك سوري ابا عن جد.



شكرا على الأمثلة -

في أحيان فيها بتفضّل تستعمل "بدي/بدك/بده/إلخ" للمستقبل بدلًا من "رح" أو "حا"؟ ولا بتعتبر الكلمتين تقريبا متساويين بنسبة لهالمعنى؟


----------



## Kinan

فيك تستخدم اي كلمة من هالتنين بدون اي مشاكل بأي جملة, و هي بالنهاية مسألة تفضيل شخصي اكتر من انو قاعدة.
بس في ملاحظة صغيرة, اذا انا قلت مثلا لشخص انو "بدنا نلعب شدة بعد شوي" , فهي بتيجي احيانا كأنوا عم اعزموا يلعب معنا, او مثلا اذا كان الوالد فكأنوا عم قلو عندك مشكلة بهل الشي؟
بينما اذا قلت "رح نلعب شدة بعد شوي" فهي اكتر حاسمة من الجملة الاولى, بمعنى انو خلص, اكيد رح نلعب شدة بعد شوي حتى لو التاني عندو مشكلة بهالشي, فالجملة متل حقيقة رح تصير بعد شوي.
انت كمان لهجتك السورية ممتازة.


----------



## clevermizo

kinan said:


> فيك تستخدم اي كلمة من هالتنين بدون اي مشاكل بأي جملة, و هي بالنهاية مسألة تفضيل شخصي اكتر من انو قاعدة.
> بس في ملاحظة صغيرة, اذا انا قلت مثلا لشخص انو "بدنا نلعب شدة بعد شوي" , فهي بتيجي احيانا كأنوا عم اعزموا يلعب معنا, او مثلا اذا كان الوالد فكأنوا عم قلو عندك مشكلة بهل الشي؟
> بينما اذا قلت "رح نلعب شدة بعد شوي" فهي اكتر حاسمة من الجملة الاولى, بمعنى انو خلص, اكيد رح نلعب شدة بعد شوي حتى لو التاني عندو مشكلة بهالشي, فالجملة متل حقيقة رح تصير بعد شوي.
> انت كمان لهجتك السورية ممتازة.



شكرا، شرحك واضح وبينفهم بسهولة وهدا اللي متوقعه - إنو "رح" أقوى شوي من "بدي" لهدا الهدف أو ببعض الأحيان. وفيك تستعملها حتى للأشياء غير عقلية؟ يعني "بدها تشتي/تمطر" بدلا من "رح تشتي"؟

باللغة الفصيحة بتقول الناس "أريد/تريد/يريد/إلخ" لتعبير المستقبل أبدا (هلأ أو يمكن بالماضي؟)؟ يعني بالإضافة لمعناها الحرفي.

بلاقي هاي الظاهرة كتير مثيرة للاهتمام - يعني استخدام عبارات الإرادة لتعبير المستقبل وهي موجودة بعدّة لغات العالم.


----------



## Kinan

فينا نستخدم بدها بالأمور غير العقلية متل ما انت قلت, يعني بدها تشتي جملة صحيحة و بتنقال كتير, بدها تتلج الخ..و متل ما قلت من قبل, الشغلة ببتراوح من منطقة لتانية و شخص لآخر, يعني انا بقول رح تمطر بينما ما بقول بدها تمطر, بس في غيري بيقول العكس.
بالفصحى ما بتزبط, يعني ما فيك تقول "تريد أن تمطر". لحتى وضحلك أكتر, المرادف لكلمة رح و كلمة بدي بالفصحى هو الحرف "س" .."ستمطر" "سنلعب الشطرنج بعد قليل".


----------



## clevermizo

kinan said:


> لحتى وضحلك أكتر, المرادف لكلمة رح و كلمة بدي بالفصحى هو الحرف "س" .."ستمطر" "سنلعب الشطرنج بعد قليل".



آه هدا اللي بعرفه. بس سألت عنه بحال ما الاستخدام الدارج يكون مصدره نزعة ما، كنت أتساءل لو كانت هاي النزعة موجودة كمان بأي كتابات فصيحة.

يا ترى هاي الظاهرة تكون موجودة بلهجات تانية؟ بتقول المصاروة "عايزة تمطر" بمعنى "حتمطر"؟


 وعلى فكرة بتفرحني كتير إننا عم نحكي  عن الموضوع بالعامي. عادةً بحاول أكتب بالفصحة وبس، ولكنني لازم أدرّب عامياتي لئلا أنساها .


----------



## Kinan

مو متأكد بس ما بعتقد لاني بحياتي ما سمعت مصري بيقول عايزة تمطر..عندهم عايز يعني حرفيا أريد


----------



## إسكندراني

Kinan said:


> مو متأكد بس ما بعتقد لاني بحياتي ما سمعت مصري بيقول عايزة تمطر..عندهم عايز يعني حرفيا أريد


بنقولها بس في سياق «شكلها عايزة تمطّر»


----------



## Pebre Verd

شكرا جزيلا يا  محترمين
يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Silky_Sword

بدِّي الشامية (بكسر الباء، إلا في الحالة ’اللبنانية‘، فبفتحها) أصلاً من الفصحى ’بوِدِّي‘ مع إسقاط الواو. ونجدها أيضاً في الكويت باستعمالهم ’وِدِّي‘، مما يؤكد على الأصل الفصيح للكلمة (بِوِدِّي).

’عايز‘ من العِوز وهو افتقار الشيء، مما يفضي إلى الرغبة به، وهو المتحصل في الكلمة المصرية للفصحى ’أريد‘.


----------



## Schem

clevermizo said:


> آه هدا اللي بعرفه. بس سألت عنه بحال ما الاستخدام الدارج يكون مصدره نزعة ما، كنت أتساءل لو كانت هاي النزعة موجودة كمان بأي كتابات فصيحة.
> 
> يا ترى هاي الظاهرة تكون موجودة بلهجات تانية؟ بتقول المصاروة "عايزة تمطر" بمعنى "حتمطر"؟



..بدك تعذرني عالرد المتأخر بس أنا لساتني جديد على المنتدى

:حبيت ضيف للمحادثه واقول إنو كمان باللهجات النجديه والخليجيه منستخدم هيدا الترتيب لنعنبر عن المستقبل بس طبعا منستخدم مرادف "بد-" بالنجدي/خليجي ويللي هو "أبي" أو باصغر أشكالو حرف (الباء) وعليه بدي اصرف الأفعال الجايه
أنا: أبي
انت: تبي
انتي: تبين
انتم: تبون
انتن: تبِن
هو: يبي
هي: تبي
هم: يبون
هن: يبِن

مثال على استخدام "أبي"  لنعبر عالمستقبل: "أبي اروح للسوق" وعادتن وخصوصا بلهجتي الأم (القصيمية - فرع من النجديه) ما منختصر فعل الإراده وبنضيفو عالفعل اللي بعدو فبيصير: "أبروح للسوق" فقط وعليه باقي الامثله الجايه

تتروح للسوق
تتروحين للسوق
تتروحون للسوق
تتروحِن للسوق
ييروح للسوق
تتروح للسوق
ييروحون للسوق
ييروحِن للسوق​


----------



## khashan

لعل أصلها  فصيح

 فإذا قال  شخص"  بـِوُد ّي أربح " وبدرجة أعلى من الفصحى " بوُدي أن أربح "   فإن ذلك  يحمل دلالة الرغبة المقترنة بالمستقبل 

وهي لا زالت  تحمل  الدلالتين 

.فمن قال  " بدي إياه "  فإنها  تحمل معنى  أريده بدون  ارتباط بالمستقبل 

.ومن  قال  " غدا بدّي أسافر " غلبت عليها دلالة المستقبل

   ومن  قال "بعد تخرجي بدّي أتزوج " حملت الدلالتين معا  

.والله  أعلم​


----------



## Jawaher

من الود والرغبة والتمني في المغرب لم أسمعها الا في عبارة واحدة عندما تطلب خدمة من شخص يقول لك "الله يا ودي" يعني من عيني


----------



## khashan

Jawaher said:


> من الود والرغبة والتمني في المغرب لم أسمعها الا في عبارة واحدة عندما تطلب خدمة من شخص يقول لك "الله يا ودي" يعني من عيني



لو سمعت هذه العبارة قبل قراءة شرحك لظننتها تعني " نعم يا ولدي " شكرا لك


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Jawaher said:


> من الود والرغبة والتمني في المغرب لم أسمعها الا في عبارة واحدة عندما تطلب خدمة من شخص يقول لك "الله يا ودي" يعني من عيني



نقول أيضا في اللهجة المغربية.. على ودك درت ذيك الحاجة = من أجلك فعلت ذلك​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

khashan said:


> لو سمعت هذه العبارة قبل قراءة شرحك لظننتها تعني " نعم يا ولدي " شكرا لك



قد يكون كلامك على حق.. قد يكون أصل ودي.. ولدي​


----------



## ahmedcowon

في اللهجة المصرية في الغالب منستخدم الكلمتين *بِدي* (بكسر الباء) و *إيش* في حالة المعرفة والفهم

وهاي الجمل مستخدمة في مصر خاصة بمنطقة الدلتا اللي بعيش فيها
أنا بدي أفهم
أنا بدي أعرف
إيش عرفك؟
إيش فهمك؟
إيش معنى؟ / إشمعنى؟

كمان منستخدم المصطلح "*مابِدِّهاش*" كتير باللجهة المصرية وبكون معناه المقابل في الفصحى *لا بد* أو *لا مفر*
​


----------



## Jawaher

حسب المناسبة وحسب ماسمع السائل
الله ياودي تكون للكبار والله ياولدي تكون للصغار


----------

